# Panicking! Please advise! (I've got eggs)



## HannahVictoriaxo (Jul 10, 2013)

I just got given 9 laid this morning Hermanns tortoise eggs from a man who 'didnt know what to do with them'. I did veterinary nursing/animal welfare studies so I know a little about what to do, but I am majorly panicking here. So, I need some advice on how I incubate them, how long for, humidity, etc. I have a thermostat in there at the minute, and they're nice and warm at about 28 degrees C, which i think is right. He has a male and a female Hermanns tortoise, so I think there is a good chance these might be fertile. Is there any way of telling if they are fertile, or would I have to wait a few weeks? 
Ive spent most of the afternoon running around in circles scared, but I want to give this a try. I'm calming down a little, and decided to come onto a tortoise forum where people who know their stuff are residing, and I'm sure you'll all give me some pretty damn good advice. 
Both of the parents I'm told have their papers, etc etc. I don't think this mating was intentional, and despite the man telling me 'they probably arent going to come to anything', I can't just give up on them already. 
Ive owned my tortoise since he was about 3, and now hes 11 this year, I know my stuff, Ive just never ever considered breeding ever. I'm trying to justify myself because its hot and im panicking but I want this to go as well as it can.  

Thanks for any advice you can give me!

- Hannah.


----------



## carey (Jul 10, 2013)

*Panicking! Please advise!*

You're gonna need an incubator, and you can probably find the answers to your questions online after that. Wish I could help more :/ good luck and keep us updated!


~~


----------



## Greg T (Jul 10, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

You may already have a problem unfortunately. Tort eggs cannot be rotated around or it will kill the embryo. Thye should stay as close to the same position as when they were laid, so if he has rolled them around and stuff it my have damaged the eggs. Since they were laid this morning though, there may be hope. Don't rush, there is no hurry yet. Get a plastic container big enough to hold them in and put some sand, dirt or vermiculite (best choice from Lowes) in there and gently set the eggs in place so they won't wobble around. They can sit at room temps for a while so don't panic yet. I let mine sit in the room for a week before putting them in the incubator. If you want to try and hatch them, you should get an incubator to speed up the process. I picked up a nice styrofoam from the Tractor Supply Store for $40 or you can get them on-line also.

Decide which direction you want to go and we can certainly help you through this.


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Jul 10, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

He told me he hasnt rotated them, and he placed them in dirt in a plastic container. I don't think its too late. Ive done everything right that i've meant to. 
Thanks Greg  I will do my best to find an incubator for them. How long should I incubate them? and will an incubator provide humidity too? So being left at room temperature wont harm the eggs at all for a week until I set up properly? 
As much as i'd want to say "its too late anyway, lets just dispose of them", i'm not going to. I have hopes for these, and if they dont hatch then fair enough, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

I like to use plastic shoe boxes. I drill a couple of quarter inch holes near the top. I use vermiculite mixed with water in a 1:1 ratio by weight. So 300 grams of vermiculite and 300 grams of water. Don't let the eggs turn at all. Some people use a pencil and gently make an "X" on the top dead center of each egg. I place the eggs inside and bury them about halfway to two thirds and put the lid on. I then put the shoe box inside my Hovabator incubator after I spend a day or two making sure the temp is set and stable. I'd shoot for 86-88 degrees for these eggs.


----------



## RGB (Jul 11, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

29-30'F temp is ideal
70-80% humidity (eggs not on wet substrate or they absorb water, swell, and crack)
Don't rotate (fine if they rotate for first little while after delivery until they 'chalk')

To check fertility: hold bright light to side of egg and after a few days, Usually during first week, there will be an expanding band noted, this corresponds to an area that turns white when viewing the egg ( called chalking)
In days /weeks to come, vessels become apparent when egg is illuminated. Eventually egg will appear dark Inside (or even empty if the internal membranes pull away from shell-which is fine) as embryo grows.

It is best not to disturb eggs too much. 
Will usually hatch around 60 days.

I've attempted to attach pics of what early development looks like if you illuminate egg from the side with a small bright light.

Gd luck!
Bob


Sorry,
Previous post above should read

29-30' Celcius not Fahrenheit 

Big difference!!!
Bob


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Jul 11, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*



RGB said:


> 29-30'F temp is ideal
> 70-80% humidity (eggs not on wet substrate or they absorb water, swell, and crack)
> Don't rotate (fine if they rotate for first little while after delivery until they 'chalk')
> 
> ...






Thank you very much!! Yep, it's Celsius! They're at about 28 degrees now, but it's remaining steady. How would you recommend I keep it at the right humidity? I'm thinking about purchasing my own incubator anyway, but for now their temperature is being regulated via me and a heat mat and the good old trusty sun, I'm never letting it go past 31.5 degrees Celcius. At this stage I'm really really hoping some are fertile. I find it all fascinating. I wish I had a breeding pair myself, but as inexperienced as I am, that's not a good idea. Maybe in the future.


----------



## RGB (Jul 11, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

Yes, it will b tricky to manage temps with your set up and certainly raises risk of the eggs not making it to term if they are fertile. I own a zoo med reptibator incubator which keeps steady temps. Then I keep water dishes in it that maintain 60% humidity. I will occasionally spray a few drops of water in the dish that I keep eggs on vermiculite, but not right by the eggs. U want them to experience humidity not wetness! I Keep a humidity guage with eggs and aim for about 80%. I've cracked an egg before from too much water when i incubated on perlite (hard to know how wet a piece if volcanic rock is inside!) Temps are far more impt than humidity. But it can't be ignored.

U should know soon if they are fertile. If so and you really want to have a good chance at hatching them, it would be worth a better set up.
Bob


----------



## Greg T (Jul 11, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

It sounds like you may possibly have fertile eggs there, so don't give up. Follow Tom's advice. Get a hovabator, or I think mine is a Little Giant type, styrofoam incubator. They aren't too expensive and work well. You can get them on-line or also at local farm supply places because people use them for hatching chicken eggs too. Simply set up the desired temperature, put some water in the incubator and the eggs, then wait. The warmer temps will speed up the hatching process some. Nothing else to do but check water/humidity and watch for the first pip.

What other questions do you have?


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Jul 11, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

I'm looking into getting a incubator now.  it just seems a waste, if they don't hatch, I've just spent over Â£58 of my money on something I will probably never use again.


----------



## Beck (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Panicking! Please advise!*

Can you try to keep it clean and then return it? :angel:

Yes, I'm sometimes a bad person.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


Or more honestly, you could sell it used.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Jul 11, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*



Beck said:


> Can you try to keep it clean and then return it? :angel:
> 
> Yes, I'm sometimes a bad person.
> 
> ...





I'm ordering it over the Internet, via EBay, not sure if there's a return policy.  ill look into it.


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Jul 11, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

Will the Eggs be okay kept warm on a mat what I'm doing now until the incubator gets here? Obviously this was all thrust upon me so I wasn't in any way prepared. It's been warm in their tub, etc. about 28-30 degrees constant I've managed to keep it at. I'm just worried now that if there was any hope of them being fertilised I've ruined it but its not like I could see into the future, therefore I'm trying not to feel too bad as I think there could still be hope.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Panicking! Please advise!*

I made one out of a wine cooler I got from home depo it's got a glass front on it . It has a outside and a inside thermamiter . It has a 3 dollar air pump and a heat pad with thermastate and I put a tray of water with a large sponge in it


----------



## RGB (Jul 11, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

I'd say u have done a great job given your circumstances... Their are lots of people who have used used homemade contraptions with heat pads or light bulbs etc. they just all run greater risks of failure or poor temp control.

I personally love the idea of buying a reptile incubator, keeping it clean and returning it!! That was a genius idea! You only need it for a couple months...

Like I said, u will know within a week with almost certainty whether they are fertile or not if you illuminate them and check for chalking.

Keep us posted!! Eager to hear news!
Bob


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Jul 12, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*



RGB said:


> I'd say u have done a great job given your circumstances... Their are lots of people who have used used homemade contraptions with heat pads or light bulbs etc. they just all run greater risks of failure or poor temp control.
> 
> I personally love the idea of buying a reptile incubator, keeping it clean and returning it!! That was a genius idea! You only need it for a couple months...
> 
> ...



Thank you! I will try and keep everyone posted a week from now. I'm really hoping at least one is fertilised! But you never know! Ill be super disappointed if they aren't


----------



## arbrod13 (Jul 12, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

For the incubator, you could always resell it on eBay after you are done using it. It should hold it's value since it will be barely used. Just keep all the boxes and stuff.


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Jul 17, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

Well, I thought I owe you all an explanation.
It's been a week since lay. I didn't hold out much hope. I illuminated all eggs one by one and checked for any signs of life. All but one look empty. One of them Is showing a little black circle... Does this mean it is fertile? I'm not going to get too excited yet as it is early days and the others might also mature slower so I'm keeping them incubated just in case but this one egg looks promising. I could try and upload a photo later if anyone wants to see one.


----------



## RGB (Jul 17, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

A small dark circle shadow on top center of egg would be a very positive sign!
Don't move the eggs (don't rotate!)
The darker circle should expand and the egg will look white (chalked) over the dark area. Don't give up on the others yet!

I would love to see a pic!
Bob


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Jul 17, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*



RGB said:


> A small dark circle shadow on top center of egg would be a very positive sign!
> Don't move the eggs (don't rotate!)
> The darker circle should expand and the egg will look white (chalked) over the dark area. Don't give up on the others yet!
> 
> ...



I will try and get a picture up by tonight! So excited even if there is just one that could possibly hatch! I must have been doing something right if its starting to show signs that its fertile?! I almost cried when I saw the dark circle! Haha!


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Jul 18, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

Sorry I haven't managed to take a pic yet! I'm trying not to touch them too much for fear ill kill something. I've just double checked the rest of the eggs, and most of them look empty but I found another egg today, but instead of a dark circle inside the egg, there's a pale white circle. What does this mean?


----------



## RGB (Jul 18, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

Eggs (whether fertile or not) often develop air bubbles inside of them. Often on top but can occur anywhere on egg. It has more of a translucent or clear appearance when illuminated. True sign of fertility will be the increasing darker band on illumination that appears white on the outside of shell (chalking).

And I agree, it is a good idea to keep disturbance of the eggs to a minimum.

Bob


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Jul 19, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*




I checked the other eggs today, and found two more possible fertile ones. heres the dark circle I see. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Sh3wulf (Jul 19, 2013)

*Panicking! Please advise!*

Congratulations. What a cool experience. Hope you will keep sharing the whole process 


Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## RGB (Jul 20, 2013)

*RE: Panicking! Please advise!*

It's really tough to tell from pic. If it is grey on illumination and has slowly expanded to cover top of egg it should begin to grow vessels and an embryo. However it's hard to exclude a bubble in the pics....
All I can say is cross your fingers and be patient. Best of luck, and keep us updated. Hatching even one would be exciting!
Bob


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 20, 2013)

Good luck!!! Please keep us posted!! I'm very excited for you!


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'm very excited! I'm hoping they hatch! It will make my year!


----------



## pam (Jul 21, 2013)

Good luck  hope all goes well


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Jul 26, 2013)

hey guys, ive so far now got 5 eggs that are showing the black circle. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but im excited! What is the next stage of development? Has anyone got any pictures from their own experience of the next stage, so I know what to look for? 
Thanks for all the help given so far and well wishes!


----------



## Sh3wulf (Jul 26, 2013)

That's exciting! Hope things keep going well


Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 26, 2013)

yeee buddy! new baby tort eggs!! congrats!!


----------



## RGB (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi, I'm just curious how things are going?
Have you been able to see vessels forming yet on illumination? There should be by now and that will be a guaranteed sign of fertility.
Bob


----------



## heidiboo75 (Aug 23, 2013)

Any update yet??


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't think they're fertile sadly


----------



## heidiboo75 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh no, it was all sounding so positive. :-(


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Aug 23, 2013)

I know  I was so excited


----------



## heidiboo75 (Aug 23, 2013)

Are they really overdue now? When were they supposed to hatch?


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Aug 23, 2013)

They still have till the end of this month, but I don't see any development in the eggs. They just sort of stopped at the dark circle at the base. There are no veins or anything.


----------



## heidiboo75 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have no experience with incubation unfortunately, hopefully someone more experienced will drop by soon.. From what I've read on here I would keep persevering and not stop incubating yet.. I will watch this thread with interest.. Got everything crossed for you.. Hope someone with more knowledge comes by soon for you


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm definitely keeping them incubated. I won't give up yet.


----------



## heidiboo75 (Sep 23, 2013)

Any update?  x


----------



## HannahVictoriaxo (Sep 23, 2013)

No babies  so gutted.


----------

